# deep tissue massage!



## Jada (Apr 10, 2013)

damn i didnt know it was that painful!:-S


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 10, 2013)

massage - $100
Facial Expression - Priceless


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 10, 2013)

oh, it can hurt!


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 10, 2013)

I get art done it can be uncomfortable but its not that bad. It works


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2013)

deep tissue massage and ART are different. ART is much more painful but way more effective.  I have this done on certain areas once per month.


----------



## amore169 (Apr 10, 2013)

I do it every month, it leaves me with a bunch of bruises, it seems like I got ran over by a car.


----------



## DF (Apr 10, 2013)

Yup, this shit hurts!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 10, 2013)

Going in for my first ART session today.  Great...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2013)

what no tug....


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 10, 2013)

they are not fun......but the next day and following you feel better.  i get them once a month.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 10, 2013)

Uh, NO. You can talk me in to doing something that hurts- ONCE. DTM and ART (and waxing) all fall in to the category of NEVER AGAIN- OH HELL NO.

I guess I'm just a wussy. But when it comes to pain I generally try to 'opt out'.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks painful, but that's also why it looks fun
Never herd of this untill today


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 10, 2013)

For 200 dollars I remember getting a massage, blow job and got to pound a hot ass hooker and her friend. I felt like a million bucks the next day. 

That was when i was 17 though. The good old virgin day's.


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> what no tug....



i think thats extra..


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 10, 2013)

nothing to tug on ze german


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 10, 2013)

What is with Germans always keeping their socks on?

And, how do you not punch out that masseuse?

Stretching,
Vette


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey I'm German - dang, i've my socks on right now as well...


----------



## JOMO (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy shit. No mercy with the elbows, I could see why it hurts. I think foam rolling is uncomfortable.


----------



## Azog (Apr 10, 2013)

Is it weird that I want to try this now?


----------



## grind4it (Apr 10, 2013)

God bless chicks with sharps elbows. I have a standing DTM every week. I search out the people that actually know how to give it. My current lady charges $60 (tip included) as long as you commit to a standing appointment.

IMO, the pain is worth the reward. My girl specializes in people that train with weights. She will beat you up real good the first few trips after that they arnt as painful. This is my experiance. 

I have had massages all over the US, Central & S. America, EU and Asia. Hands down the Asian are the best. In China they literally include an adjustment and stretching that requires a separate trip to the chiropractor here. Another bizzare note about the chinese massage; they try to do something with your ass. i dont know if its prosate related; when they start heading in that direction. i simple start say "oh fuck no", even though they dont speak english they seem to understand. im not sure if they offer a tug; its not been offered. 
Southeast has some really cheap messages (when you do the math $20 or less) that come complete with bars on the ceiling so the girls can use thier heals....yes, a tug is included in the price. I have yet to see one that I would let tug me....most of them are dog face ugly.

So, there some useless information from Grind 

Bottom line.....IMO, DTM are a good thing and should be included.


----------



## don draco (Apr 11, 2013)

looks like it hurts


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 11, 2013)

Just back from my ART session.  Shit hurt for sure.  Loved it though.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 11, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Uh, NO. You can talk me in to doing something that hurts- ONCE. DTM and ART (and waxing) all fall in to the category of NEVER AGAIN- OH HELL NO.
> 
> I guess I'm just a wussy. But when it comes to pain I generally try to 'opt out'.
> 
> ...



Your always the voice of reason man.  I dont do them anymore for the same reason.  I get alot of aches and pains from jiu jitsu and was given this advice.  A well placed tennis ball on your back then roll on the floor or in a chair is pretty rewarding for me.  Poor mans massage.  No tug and no bill.  It does work just dont get freaky with it.  CCPro use caution.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh and let me just mention that my thumb is numb today from him working on my forearm.  Guess that says it all...

Oh and if they ever offer iliac crest work...I might run if I was you.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 11, 2013)

my significant other bought me a gift card for a deep tissue massage at this kick ass spa that's in a town close by.  i'm planning on getting it 2 weeks from today but now i'm freaked out.  wtf.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 12, 2013)

Rub and tug baby. ...it's a package deal!!!


----------

